# What do you think about Valentine's Day?



## Greta (Feb 2, 2006)

Just for fun...

What do you do for valentine's day?
what's your opinion of it? romantic day of love? hallmark holiday?


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Feb 2, 2006)

For me personally I think Valentines Day is more for people who are newly married or dating.. I think its more of a way for people to make money off the flowers, candy, and cards.Plus a weekend away is gonna cost so much more money.. I would much perfer if my husband wants to splurge on me, he do it on a normal day when things arent so expensive, plus it seems more romantic then. Plus when I do try and buy my husband something, i feel like flowers, and cards, and candy is more for women. My husband feels like its a day to celebrate but will his share of the tax money on himself and then suggests i save for Valentines day.. I don't think so... Opps sorry probably didnt want that much information.. Good Topic though

Cristy


----------



## m.e. (Feb 2, 2006)

It's not something I've ever really celebrated. Strikes me more as "Hallmark-created-this-holiday-to-sell-stuff". But I could just be really cynical


----------



## naturestee (Feb 2, 2006)

*m.e. wrote: *


> It's not something I've ever really celebrated. Strikes me more as "Hallmark-created-this-holiday-to-sell-stuff". But I could just be really cynical


 
I'm the same. The most James and I have ever done was go out with several other people to eat- but the other people were single, and it was pizza.


----------



##  (Feb 2, 2006)

My husband says that he doesn't need a set day every year to get me flowers. Unfortunately, I really don't recall him getting me flowers any other day of the year! :?


----------



## AnnaS (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yeah I know what you mean.

zakfoxmom wrote: *


> My husband says that he doesn't need a set day every year to get me flowers. Unfortunately, I really don't recall him getting me flowers any other day of the year! :?


----------



## Aloha420wsm (Feb 2, 2006)

*Greta wrote: *


> Just for fun...
> 
> What do you do for valentine's day?
> what's your opinion of it? romantic day of love? hallmark holiday?


 

What do we do? nothing. 
Opinion?.... Honestly, it makes me sick how (mostly) women dwell on this day and pretty much force their SO's to buy them flowers/candy/jewelry. If you need 'one day to feel special and loved' maybe your in the wrong relationship... JMO
however i do like the amount of candy in the stores :wink:

Not to mention it makes people who are single feel horrible.


----------



## Greta (Feb 2, 2006)

Oh yes, the amount of candy in stores is terriffic! :inlove: 
Problem is.... most of it's pink!:wink:


----------



## Linz_1987 (Feb 2, 2006)

I agree that you should let your loved one know that you love them any time of the year. But I think it is nice to get a card from your boyfriend on valentines day and to give one! As really you can only get cards that say 'I love you always' etc only on valentines day! Or near that time of the year which is stupid really.

Me and my fiance made sure webought our engagements ring before valentines day though! lol

But otherwise its too comercialized.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, I've been married for 26 years now...and we've done special things onValentine's Daymaybe a couple of times.. - I know one year we got new wedding bands because we had (in anger) both thrown ours away in the early years of our marriage. 

But to me - a wonderful Valentine's Day doesn't make up for the other 364 days of the year if you're in a lousy relationship. It's the everyday things that count.

For example - Art snapped at me in the car today because he was frustrated. Later on- while he was out running errands - he bought me a pretty pen (I'm an "office-product-holic as well as bunny-holic) that he knew I'd like- as his way of apologizing (although he also apologized). Of course -we almost got into another argument when I tried telling him he didn't have to BUY me things 'cause I love him anyway....but finally I said, (graciously) "thanks sweetie - I love it". 

It's the day by day living together and loving together that matters. It's saying "I love you" because you mean it - not because you're supposed to. 

Ok...getting off my soapbox. But yeah - Valentine's Day is nice...and if you can do something great- but to me - let's make every day "Valentine's Day" in our hearts and actions towards our partners...

Peg


----------



## Aloha420wsm (Feb 2, 2006)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Well, I've been married for 26 years now...and we've done special things onValentine's Daymaybe a couple of times.. - I know one year we got new wedding bands because we had (in anger) both thrown ours away in the early years of our marriage.
> 
> Peg


 

:hew:: glad were not the only ones, lol... but we just throw the rings, not actually throw them away. Nomore of that. we have a pactnow .

andwhat you said about the other 364 days was very well put :great:


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks. I was 18 and he was 20 when we married (I was almost 19)....and we were both so hot-tempered and such angry people at the time.

I'll never forget the time we went to see a marriage counselor and we took some sort of test and turned it in before the next session. The counselor said, "Normally when I have a couple do this..one person is angry and the other one is less angry - so I can sit by the more calm person. But you two are so angry - I don't know WHO to sit beside..."

Oops - should that go in my most embarassing moment? (Funny thing is - I don't remember anything else from that counseling time of our lives).

Anyway - I think marriage is grand. Then again - our motto is "Divorce? NO! Murder? Maybe..."

:colors:

Peg


----------



## Aloha420wsm (Feb 2, 2006)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Thanks. I was 18 and he was 20 when we married (I was almost 19)....and we were both so hot-tempered and such angry people at the time.
> 
> 
> Anyway - I think marriage is grand. Then again - our motto is "Divorce? NO! Murder? Maybe..."
> ...


 

Same age as us! i was a bit younger though, 3 months into 18. and i love that motto!


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aloha420wsm wrote: *


> Same age as us! i was a bit younger though, 3 months into 18. and i love that motto!


 If I remember right - I read it in a book about Rev. Billy Graham and his wife...

Peg


----------



## AnnaS (Feb 3, 2006)

Valentines is a good holiday for couples that just started to date, but if you have been married for some time its becomes a drag, like you have to do something even if you don't want to.


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Feb 3, 2006)

One thing I really dislike is going for dinner.. Cause if you don't make reservations, you have to wait to be seated.. Not my idea of a relaxing time.

Cristy


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 3, 2006)

*mygrl2k3 wrote: *


> One thing I really dislike is going for dinner.. Cause if you don't make reservations, you have to wait to be seated.. Not my idea of a relaxing time.
> 
> Cristy


 I'm ROFLOL at this because we've spent one or two Valentine's Days at Micky D's or someplace like that - as a spur of the moment thing....and we never had to wait...

But you have a great point here...for those who want to celebrate it by going out to eat....better make reservations ahead of time!

Peg


----------



## KatyG (Feb 4, 2006)

I would usually have said it is a meaningless and commercial.

However last year on valentines day my boyfriend gave me a beautiful little box. When I opened it it was full of little bits of paper he had written on and rolled up.

Each had a message, some examples:

"I will always love you"

"you are beautiful in every way"

"I couldn't live without you"

" Every moment with you is precious"

Anyway there were loads of them and it took me ages to look through them all. Then as I got near the botom I found one which said

"Will you marry me?"

So it was kind of a special day that year!!


----------



## AnnaS (Feb 4, 2006)

Wow congrads. Its very romantic and original.


----------



## ruka (Feb 5, 2006)

I'll probably have dinner with my fellow single friends, and scope out guys. Haha!


----------



## Nessa1487 (Feb 7, 2006)

I think it's a sweet holiday..first year I'll be able to spend it with my husband. ^_^


----------



## jordiwes (Feb 7, 2006)

My husband thinks it's so commercialized but I bugged him so much last year that he got me Jordi!

So now I love valentines :bunnydance:.


----------



## thor (Feb 7, 2006)

Valentines day is a nice day, but personally, I don't need a special day to express my love to my sweetie, and neither does he. Just like birthdays, and anniversaries. We celebrate all the holidays whenever we vacation. In fact, our trips are our presents to each other (for Christmas, anniversary)


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Feb 8, 2006)

Valentines day is mine and Ryan's anniversary so we always do something nice. Although we can't get a babysitter this year, so we are just buying each other a present and getting a nice takeaway meal.

Vickie


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 9, 2006)

*DaisyNBuster wrote: *


> Valentines day is mine and Ryan's anniversary so we always do something nice. Although we can't get a babysitter this year, so we are just buying each other a present and getting a nice takeaway meal.
> 
> Vickie


 Oh how sweet....I think its great your anniversary is on that day - then it isn't just commercial to celebrate!

Peg


----------



## iamawesum69420 (Feb 9, 2006)

I never really got into Valentine's Day before but I think it's fun getting my boyfriend lots of corny little stuff and plus I love cards so it's just another excuse for me to buy him a card and vice versa.


----------



## Garden Flowers Rabbitry (Feb 10, 2006)

The best Valentine's day I had was when my son, then 9 yrs old, went to the store and bought me a box of chocolates and a card. when he gave it to me, he said that he wanted me to have a valentines day even though his dad was working outside of Canada then and had been for a couple of months.


----------



## doodle (Feb 11, 2006)

The only time I ever even remotely liked Valentine's Day was when my nephews were little and we had fun giving them little valentine presents. Other than that, it just reminds me that I'm still single and lonely, LOL. But honestly, even if I were in love, I don't think Valentine's Day would be much more special than all the other days.


----------



## Linz_1987 (Feb 14, 2006)

AGHHH! All this talk about Valentines day being too comericial made me forget completely about valentines day! :shock:My fiance got me a card butI forgot! I feel soo bad! I had to rush to the shop and buy him a box of chocolates before he went home on the train. 

I cant believe it. 

The funny thing was though, that when I went to get the box of chocolates you should of seen the amount ofMEN buying valentines day cards at the LAST minute! And they were all moaning about all the crap cards that were left over.

Plus my finance didnt write my name on the envelope so that can be my excuse :?

hehehe....

Any way 

*Happy Valentines Day People!*

:hearts :toastingbuns


----------



## doodle (Feb 14, 2006)

In spite of my rather unenthusiastic comments above (hehe), Muff and Tumble wanted me to post their heart card and wish you all (bunnies and humans) a happy Valentine's Day.


----------



## AnnaS (Feb 14, 2006)

Despite all my unenthusiastic comments, I really would not mind getting flowers.LOL


----------

